# sales job Dubai



## sunshine apple (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all 

Im trying to find a sales job in Dubai but the sites I have joined are useless ,
Please help lane:


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Do you want to do Real Estate?

Unlimited earning potential.. and all that...


----------



## da-mela (Jan 30, 2011)

marc said:


> Do you want to do Real Estate?
> 
> Unlimited earning potential.. and all that...


is this one more post where smileys will be needed to convey sarcasm or is it indeed true? do tell...


----------



## sunshine apple (Jan 30, 2011)

marc said:


> Do you want to do Real Estate?
> 
> Unlimited earning potential.. and all that...


I am willing to try any sales job , I have over 10 years experience in B2B sales and residential also management , 
I will be in Dubai for 1 week on Feb 25th , I need to arrange for interviews .


----------



## sunshine apple (Jan 30, 2011)

*sales job*



da-mela said:


> is this one more post where smileys will be needed to convey sarcasm or is it indeed true? do tell...


Hi Marc ,

Can you let me know if there is anything available , 

thanks


----------



## chelle0406 (Jan 31, 2011)

marc said:


> Do you want to do Real Estate?
> 
> Unlimited earning potential.. and all that...


Hi, I am currently in Dubai looking for work, I do not have expereince in real estate but I am a quick learner and more than enthusiatic to get stuck in. Do you know of any job vacancies or contacts>

Thanks

Chelle


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Without wishing to appear offensive but the jobs market in the UAE is struggling in many sectors as it is in the UK, if not more in certain areas. The demand exceeds the supply and there has been a shift in the types of jobs offered, salaries and nationalites these jobs go to (sadly this does matter in the UAE).

If you do wish to find employment here, you are going to have to be a bit more proactive than posting on a random message board where few people, if any, are actually in a position to hire.


----------



## chelle0406 (Jan 31, 2011)

I totally understand, and no offence has been taken. I am being very proactive actually, that is why I am keeping all my options open, and trying any possible way to find possible job opportunities.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

chelle0406 said:


> I totally understand, and no offence has been taken. I am being very proactive actually, that is why I am keeping all my options open, and trying any possible way to find possible job opportunities.


Fair enough. One thing that will go against you, especially in sales in this region, is if you have no experience of the culture. Not necessarily the language but things are done very differently here and it can take 6-9 months to 'learn' Dubai. If I was hiring, I'd prefer an average to good sales person that has been here at least a year over someone who looked better on paper but was coming out for the first time.

Also a lot companies and people have difficulty understanding that skills are transferable, if you worked in media salesyou'd struggle to get a position in tourism for example regardless of the fact sales is sales.

That said don't give up, just put in the effort to make yourself exceptional. Also as well as targeting agencies and job websites, get on Google, LinkedIn etc and aggressively sell yourself to potential companies and people direct.


----------



## chelle0406 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Fair enough. One thing that will go against you, especially in sales in this region, is if you have no experience of the culture. Not necessarily the language but things are done very differently here and it can take 6-9 months to 'learn' Dubai. If I was hiring, I'd prefer an average to good sales person that has been here at least a year over someone who looked better on paper but was coming out for the first time.
> 
> Also a lot companies and people have difficulty understanding that skills are transferable, if you worked in media salesyou'd struggle to get a position in tourism for example regardless of the fact sales is sales.
> 
> That said don't give up, just put in the effort to make yourself exceptional. Also as well as targeting agencies and job websites, get on Google, LinkedIn etc and aggressively sell yourself to potential companies and people direct.


no one will ever get a chance though, unless somebody takes them on from scratch....how can i get a year of experience if no one gives me a starting chance?

thanks for your advice though


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

chelle0406 said:


> no one will ever get a chance though, unless somebody takes them on from scratch....how can i get a year of experience if no one gives me a starting chance?


True, but then Dubai is hardly a good analogy of a fair society. 

The bottom line is you are up against experienced yet unemployed people that are already here and can start tomorrow.


----------



## Tracy67 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Jobs for Wives*



marc said:


> Do you want to do Real Estate?
> 
> Unlimited earning potential.. and all that...


Hi Marc

I am a wife who will be moving out in Dubai around End June /July.
My question is, can a wife work in Dubai while her husband is being employeed out there too. If so how long after arriving can they get a job?

I too would be interested in real Estate, I am quite a chatty person, I am observant person so I like detail. I have been always able to adapt to my surroundings. I do intend to settle in first so I can get to know the area well.

I am planning to come over in May for 10 days looking for a home in the Mirdif area wanting a 3 bedroom spacious home with shared pool in a small complex. We have a budget 80k - 110k.

I will be arriving 12th May so if you are in the real estate business I would be interested in possibly seeing what you have. I would like to warn you though, I have a friend out there who gets commission when recommending others for houses and so he has offered to give up his commission for our deposit, so that would be a lot to give up unless you can offer something extraordinary for us to go with your company..

You are welcome to send me a private message regards renting a home. 

Thank you for your help 

Tracy


----------

